# 1972 bmw 3.0 bavaria 4 speed



## 72 bavaria 3.0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi I have a e3 bmw an installed a Mallory distributor an 40 doce webers by red line car needs to be fine tune where can I go an also anyone know how to weld aluminum if so plz contact me thanks you guys...


----------

